

Ask HN: A native OSX app that combines chat and Twitter? - jasongullickson

Is there an existing application that combines Google Talk-compatible chat with a Twitter client?<p>I like the idea of having all my "realtime communication" stuff in one place and as a developer it's nice having a native app that isn't impacted by frequent browser switching/restarts/purging/etc.
======
stuhacking
Could Adium be what you're looking for?

<http://adium.im/>

